# Surgery Update on Riley



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Riley's left hip surgery was this morning. Long surgery. The surgeon is calling it a success and Riley is resting now. We spent all day yesterday getting tests done and the worst of it is that his other hip is bad too. He has to have the same surgery on his other side in 4 weeks. They wouldn't do them both at once because they said that the complication risks go up if they do them both at the same time. He will be down for about 2 1/2 months. :-\


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Ohhh, bless your heart, that's a LOT for you to go through, not to even mention poor Riley! It's such a shame that the other hip is bad, too. I'm not surprised that they wouldn't do them both at once. When Riley's all done with it, and fully recovered, he will be like the "Bionic Dog". Again, so sorry you and Riley are going through this. Wishing Riley a speedy recovery! 

I will be keeping you and yours in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All the best. 

Sincerely,
Julius


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

:'(

That is good and terrible news all at once. It's a great it will be okay in the end but terrible it has to be done at all. Laszlo's and I's best wishes to you and Riley!! Keep your head up.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the well wishes. We have just been beside ourselves. We will make it through it all for sure. Chuck, the Vizsla we rescued less than a month ago is just beside himself too. He doesn't understand what's going on and is really anxious. Makes it worse when my husband has texted the breeder and even texted and told them that we didn't expect any compensation, but just wanted to let them know what was going on and they don't even bother responding. That's the part that upsets me. And on top of all of this the lady that we rescued Chuck from contacted us about switching his AKC papers to our name, but before she would give us the papers, she wants us to sign a freaking contract stating that if we get rid of Chuck she has first rights to refuse him!!!!! WHATEVER!!!!! You don't want to know what I told her. So we're having a bad couple of weeks.


----------



## Mileysmom (Mar 11, 2012)

I wish quick recovery for Riley!

Regarding to the surgery I would do the same no matter what.
All my respect for you.

Teri X


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Virtual hugs to you and Riley!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sending healing thoughts to you and Riley!!


----------



## city_dog (Feb 16, 2012)

Glad to hear it went well.
Sending prayers for a speedy recovery to Riley!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Emily1970 said:


> Thanks for all the well wishes. We have just been beside ourselves. We will make it through it all for sure. Chuck, the Vizsla we rescued less than a month ago is just beside himself too. He doesn't understand what's going on and is really anxious. Makes it worse when my husband has texted the breeder and even texted and told them that we didn't expect any compensation, but just wanted to let them know what was going on and they don't even bother responding. That's the part that upsets me. And on top of all of this the lady that we rescued Chuck from contacted us about switching his AKC papers to our name, but before she would give us the papers, she wants us to sign a freaking contract stating that if we get rid of Chuck she has first rights to refuse him!!!!! WHATEVER!!!!! You don't want to know what I told her. So we're having a bad couple of weeks.


Chin up guys. It will all work out in the end I am sure. Dogs are tough little buggers and can put up with a lot more than we can. they also tend not to dwell on the past, so I am sure Riley will be back to his happy self very fast.

As for the contract with Chuck, you guys are experiencing considerable stress right now, but do your best to look at it as a positive, not a negative. At least that breeder is willing to take responsibility for Chuck if something happens to you guys. That can't be said for the breeder who you got Riley from, as they have not even bothered responding to you. I have this type of contract with both my boys and am happy to have it. If I get sick or incapacitated, then at least I know that the breeder will guarantee my boys a happy and healthy new home. That would make me sleep better at night...... 

Once again, I praise and thank you for the care and love you are showing Riley. Some owners would not make the investment. I'm with you, I would spend what I had, borrow it if I didn't have it and keep going until it was fixed. Ozkar, Astro and Zsa Zsa are all cheering for Riley....... I showed them pics and told them to tell the doggy gods to look after Riley. I think the doggy gods are more benevolent than the human ones


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

Hope Riley gets better soon :-[

It's the same with humans (I work part time as a junior dr) if it can be avoided they don't do both hips at once. This is because the femur has a large blood supply and so to do two at once you would risk losing too much blood. Also longer anaesthetic time you are more at risk of chest infections/ blood clots etc :-[

Wishing you all the best. And as for the lady you phoned about chuck, we'll she's just rude! I read your last post and think he is lucky to have owners like you.

Alice


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Riley is one strong pup and so are you! Best wishes for a speedy recovery and a good outcome.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Just wanted to wish Riley a speedy recovery. I'm sure he will bounce back,but I know just how hard this is on you seeiing your friend so low.

Chuck and Riley are so lucky to have such a loving parent, I am just glad that they both found you.

It is a shame that there isn't a department of thr Kennel Club to report health problems like poor hip scores etc so that the parents of such dogs as Riley can't be bred from again if the health problem is genetic.

Get well soon Riley.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry you guys all have to deal with this. Poor little Riley. I wish him a fast recovery as well! You and your husband are good people with big hearts! We're thinking of you, Riley, and Chuck!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry he is having to go through so much. 
We'll keep him in out thoughts.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Best wishes to Riley! And lots of wishes for success in you and your husband's dealings with such difficult people!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We got Riley home. He has 3 large cuts and over 30 staples. Didn't get a lot of sleep over the weekend, but that's ok. We have quite a medicine regimen and we have to be diligent about keeping Riley from trying to do too much and Chuck from jumping on him on accident. As long as the next couple of weeks go fine, our next surgery is in 4 weeks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, Emily1970 -- I'll bet Riley was glad to get back home again!! Is he on pain meds? I was wondering if maybe you had considered just keeping Riley and Chuck separated for the time being. Best wishes to you (and of course, Riley) during his (first) recuperation period!! I do have personal experience in postoperative care, and know it can be quite intense. Good luck!


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh yes we have quite a medicine routine. 5AM is Rimadyl. 7AM is 2 Morphine and 1 Keflex, 10AM is 2 Benadryl. 2PM is 2 Morphine and 1 Keflex. 5PM is another Rimadyl then at 9PM is 2 Morphine, a keflex and 2 benadryl. At first Chuck wouldn't leave him alone, but he started to understand. We just can't leave them alone for a minute. Yesterday my husband and daughter took Chuck to the dog park and I stayed home with Riley and gave him lots of extra attention. He is moving around more, but is really unsteady of course. We have a sling to put under him. We tried putting his cone on him and putting him in his cage and he had a complete meltdown and was hurting himself. So my daughter is going to work nights this week and he gets his staples out next Monday. Then we won't have to worry about it so much. I'm just glad we have that flexibility. We will also find out exactly when his next surgery is next Monday too. What should I be expecting activity wise from him really? They ended up breaking his pelvis in 3 places, putting his hip back in place, putting plates and screws in and then wiring his pelvic bones back shut. I couldn't believe how many staples he has. :'(


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh my heart goes out to poor Riley. Breaking his pelvis in three places, it sounds really painful - no wonder he doesn't move around too much. Hopefully the second operation won't be so drastic?

I do think animals bounce back a lot quick from surgery than humans. My last Dane had bloat twice and had major surgery each time, it amazed us how quickly he recovered despite this huge abdominal scar. Obviously he didn't have any bones broken and they do take a lot longer to heal.

I hope that Riley is more comfortable with every passing day and I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

How is Riley today? And how are YOU?


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

We are hanging in there thanks for asking. He was so unhappy sleeping downstairs, so I talked to the surgeon, and we can carry him up and down the stairs if we are careful. We have to be vigilant about where and what Chuck is doing because he will try to jump on Riley and play with him and on the other hand, when Riley has the pain meds on board, he will try to do too much. I have to say that I'm seriously dreading the second surgery. I feel so bad for him. I'm also wondering if anyone else in his litter is having problems. How often are you supposed to breed a dog? We found out accidentally that Riley's mother and father had 2 litters in the same year.


----------

